# Good pistols under $450



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What are some good, subcompact pistols for under $450, for a first time buyer?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Caliber? New or Used? I love my Springfield XD40SC.


-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Beretta Nano


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

.40 or 9MM


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

For a small concealable look at the Ruger LCP. It has been very reliable for me. I have run factory ammo and reloads with home cast 105 grain bullets and it has not had any issues functioning. With a pocket holster it slides into a pocket and looks just like a wallet. Runs right at $300. 
For a larger frame the Ruger P95 in 9mm is hard to beat. Sales for a little over $300.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

S&W M&P Shield 9mm or 2nd, Springfield XDS for all the reasons I listed in this thread here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/69137-best-piece-wife.html
Where we want over the pros and cons of most of the contenders - including bad triggers of certain (_cough, cough_) iPod-sounding pistols etc.

In the used market a Glock G26 9mm is always a top choice subcompact.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought the M&P shield has a crummy trigger? I know I read that somewhere in a review when I was researching similar pistols ...


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have an XD 40 subcompact and a ruger lcp , I am looking for one more the size of the XD, the gun is for someone else not looking to spend quite as much as the XD goes for . I love the XD and shooting it , the ruger I like for concealment but I don't like the trigger pull on it really. Does the ruger P95 have a better trigger pull than the lcp , or is is similar ?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The Shield has a nice trigger. They are striker fired unlike a lot of the smaller guns. Shop around and you can make your budget.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I went through and fondled all of those at Gallenson's yesterday. I thought that the Nano was the worst trigger of all and the LC9/LCP were already really bad. The S&W were about the best trigger. I was most impressed with the S&W as far as feel, but I have only shot the LCP, which is terrible. I really dislike there not being room for the pinkie to fit on the grip like the LCP.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I posted on this subject on two different forums and sometimes can't remember what I've posted where! :|. 
Evidently not in the thread here I thought. But here goes:

There are a lot of subcompact choices in 9mm (_and .40, but 9mm lends itself so well to light pistols where capacity and recoil can be an issue_) and the thin single-stack striker-fired segment is THE hot thing right now for CC, and for good reason as it combines a small, easy-to-carry gun with a major-power serious caliber.
Not to say that there aren't good wider double-stack choices here (Glock 26/27, XD Subcompact, M&P Compact), or the tiny .380s (lesser power, often surprising recoil _ala_ Ruger LCP) - but here is a run-down on the most popular slim 9/40 compacts in the sub-$450 range:

The *S&W M&P Shield* has had quite good reviews and lacks many of the sins of its rivals. It is reliable. It comes with 2 mags- a flush 7-rd and an extended 8-rd mag. The sight dots are fairly large and visible and get high marks. Rear is a Novak type.

But what about the trigger? The audible reset on the M&P Shield's trigger is actually better than on the full size M&Ps. The trigger breaks really clean after ¼" of light takeup and the reset is audible and highly tactile which are the trigger's best features. Pull weight is 6.5 lbs. which is one of the better pull weights in its class, although many feel that a reduction of 1-1.5 lbs. would make it perfect.
But hold on! Apex Tactical makes a drop-in Shield Carry Kit you can add to the Shield down the road. 


> The APEX Shield Carry Kit Kit (SCK) was designed to provide the M&P Shield pistol owner a smooth, consistent 5 - 5.5 lb trigger pull with the advantages of shorter over-travel and more detectable trigger reset. All of the components work together to provide a pull weight within the acceptable range for a top end, service pistol.


Did we say that the Shield was a decent amount cheaper than the rival XDS? That difference pays for some of the Apex trigger kit. Or more mags.

S&W had a trigger recall on a few of its Shields. Unlike the XDS, the Shield issues can be easily determined visually by a simple inspection procedure outlined in a S&W video on the recall. The great majority are unaffected. You can check one yourself.

The *Springfield Armory XDS* is a decent choice with good reviews and simple operation. The downside would be its greater expense over its closest rival, the Shield.
The XDS also had a recent recall on the trigger that was major and there is an on-going questions about whether the post-recall trigger is very good. Reports are saying it has gone down hill, but the jury is still out.

However Powder River Precision makes a Post-Recall XDS trigger spring kit that lowers pull weight to 4.5-5.5 lbs. for only $19 that would be a highly recommended must-have.

Some with bigger hands prefer the feel of the XDS over the Shield. Performance-wise they are neck-and-neck and it comes to down small user preferences.

The very aggressive checkering and slide serrations might be a bit too much abrasion against your skin in some CC modes depending on carry and holster. Not a big deal, but something to check personally.
I also wish they would included the extended magazine for the XDS with the gun instead of making you buy in extra.

The *Beretta Nano* is saddled with a 9 lb. heavy, long, draggy, gritty trigger kills accuracy. The Nano also has a hole on the side. If you poke that hole in the side, it de****s. Although you're unlikely to de**** the gun during pocket carry, that feature still makes the gun lose major brownie points in my eyes.

The *Ruger LC9* has a long and a quite hard DAO pull with the trigger needing to be let almost all the way out for the reset. To quote a tester: "_Ruger semi's got a looooong double-action-only trigger pull. How long? It makes War and Peace seem like a graffiti tag. The point at which the LC9′s trigger breaks is so close to the frame that there's no point trying to get a feel for it._"

In addition the sight dots are quite small, mags are somewhat pricey ($32-$37) and you get only 1 with the gun. Its manual safety sticks out quite a bit and thus makes it easier to engage, which can be a negative. the 9 lb. heavy, long, draggy, gritty trigger kills accuracy.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> I really dislike there not being room for the pinkie to fit on the grip like the LCP.


I would recommend the Ruger Sr9c or sr40c. Also in response to huge, I also hate the grip not having pinky room. The ruger sr has a way better trigger(so it feels) then lcp and comes with an extended mag which extends the grip, giving the pinky a spot. You get a compact, and a man hand grip.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like the LCP pinky extension when firing at the range, but I do not use it when trying to hide it on my person. It doesnt bother me to fire it without it but apparently it does bother other people.

I stumbled across the M&P shield review I only vagely remembered last night, expecially the trigger FWIW:

http://cheaperthandirt.com/blog/?p=41733


> It creeks. It isn't like pulling a sled over a rock pile, but its close. The Kahr CM9 has a long heavy trigger too, but it is as smooth as a plate of glass. This thing feels like I'm closing a very small rusty gate. Most double action only handguns are guilty of this too, so it wasn't surprising that a gun in this price point has a bit of a sordid trigger.


My wife doesnt care for either my LCP or my XD40... I'm thinking about letting her try a Sig p238, it doesnt fall in the OP's price range but its a snazzy little pistol.

-DallanC


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't overlook the glock. I love my glock 26 and 27 and they conceal pretty good with an IWB holster. Utah Gun Exchange has quite a few listed right now, one as low as $400 with trijicon sites which is a good deal. If you're around Ogden and want to go shoot it sometime let me know.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The Shield is a nice one in your budget, we have a bunch in stock. The Kahr CW9 is another nice one in the $400 range, as is the CM9 if you want something a bit smaller. All are available in the 9mm or 40 S&W. The M&P compact is a good one as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> The Shield is a nice one in your budget, we have a bunch in stock. The Kahr CW9 is another nice one in the $400 range, as is the CM9 if you want something a bit smaller. All are available in the 9mm or 40 S&W. The M&P compact is a good one as well.


 You have probably said in the past but I'm old and forget stuff ! Where do you work ?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies

Ask for Kent


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Another recommendation for the Shield.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> Gunnies
> 
> Ask for Kent


Did a pretty lady come in and ask for you today? She was looking for a Judge. I told her to tell you I sent her.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. But I wasn't working today. Won't be in until Friday.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*ccw 9mm*

The wife has sure been happy with her CW 9 single stack 8 plus 1 very thin and a good shooter.Price at 375.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Another vote for either the CW or CM 9 both great guns that will handle any +p you want to put in them. Not to mention great sights for a subcompact which means good accuracy.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

When it comes to Kahrs, which are really good pistols, one should try the smooth but rather long DAO trigger first and remember that it needs to be let out all the way to reset in the manner of a DA revolver.

The CW9 DAO trigger pull measures an average of 7 lbs plus an ounce or two. And because its a DAO it really shouldn't be reduced in pull weight.

As mentioned, with the CW9's trigger pull is there is not a reset point halfway along the path of the trigger when letting off pressure (like a Glock/Shield/XDS etc.) To shoot a follow-up shot, you have to let the trigger all the way out (_absolutely all the way out!_) before pressing again.
The return pressure on the trigger is not strong enough to really "snap" the trigger back out, so you have to be careful to avoid short stroking the trigger.

Those used to shooting modern striker-fired (Glock-type) pistols may prefer the shorter reset for the second shot that comes with that type of trigger.

Because I much prefer the Glock/XD type of short reset striker trigger personally, I waited on buying a Kahr (_though I thought they were the best of the existing breed)_) in hope that someone would come out with a striker-fired type mini 9 of the same size. When that happened I bought the Shield.

This is to illustrate that one is not so much superior to another, but that trigger pull on a small light pistol is important and you need to pick the one type that you do the best with.
Rather than buying the pistol with no thought as to the trigger feel.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

For a Glock lover you might want to check out the new G42 / 380...it's the smallest gun Glock has produced. And some websites are showing it barely below 450 bucks. I might even check 'em out.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

When I show a customer a Kahr, I have them dry fire the gun to get a feel for the trigger. I also tell them if they buy one to dry fire practice, practice, and practice some more to get used to the rather unique trigger pull. I have been dry firing mine for about 19 years now, and really like the silky smooth trigger pull. 
People need to get familiar with their firearms, especially the ones that they are planning to use to save themselves in the unlikely event that they are attacked by a mob of rabid zombies. Dry fire is the lease expensive way to accomplish this. If you feel that it is damaging to your gun, get snap caps or a better gun.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

If you want a .380, again I suggest the Kahr in the P380 which I will be listing on gun exchange in the next few days or the less expensive CM380 which is extremely tough to find (I managed to). Its smaller than the Kel-tec it replaced and shoots any +p you could ever want to and begs for more, unlike most of the other pocket pistols offered. Other than the Sig P238 I have found nothing that even compares in size, strength, reliability, sights and accuracy including the new Glock 42. And for the $339.00 I paid for mine, I doubt you could find a better gun for the money.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> .......CM380 which is extremely tough to find (I managed to). I doubt you could find a better gun for the money.


Got 'em at Gunnies.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gunnies IMO is the best gun store in Utah... been that way for many many years.


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Never been there, I found it from some guy in Tooele selling out of a house kinda like Sierra.


----------

